# Hanging out in Germany



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Still much scenery work to be done.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

What you have so far looks great and appears to run equally well. Good luck with the rest of it! :appl:


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

super great looking!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great video!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

How have you set the pantographs? are they set to run just under the catenary? I know you don't have catenary all the way around so how to prevent ripping everything down? Very impressive, I'd love to get my german train running like that. I'd have to remotor it, I think it takes over 5 amps to run!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. The pans are either already nearly full up and stay in position just below the wire, or they are tied in position with a strand of wire from a piece of 22ga wire.

The cat wire is also slightly higher where it begins and ends so it doesn't catch the pans.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

